# Made from different glass bits and bobs



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

This was made from a glass plate ..a vase and a red bowl ..
I put different things in the vase before I glued on the bowl to add color ..
It was made about 7 years ago and is setting in my living room today ..
I used E6000 glue and have had no separation or breakage ...


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

Cant beat that e 6000 i use it all the time


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

How COOL!


----------

